# DW Badge for Events?



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

Is there a dedicated DW badge for events/shows? Attending a club stand at the Trax event shortly and would like to 'display' a badge. If there is such a thing could someone please post a link or image....

EDIT: should have said something an image that I can print out at home.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Never seen one on here, could just make something on your PC though if you wanted to.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Surprised you want to.


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll make something up from the Logo, OK to use it I guess?


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> Surprised you want to.


Well as I know there seem to be a fair few going to Trax, might be nice to have a sticker firstly to show support to the forum and secondly incase anyone from the forum stumbles across my car (please don't pick up on missed bits though. lol).


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

You can buy DW stickers from this site mate. DW Merchandise


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

You could always buy a detailing world t-shirt , people would notice that alot more than a small badge


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Been to loads of car shows with different clubs and forums and on tuners stands with my car etc but never really seen anyone with a badge,t-shirts or stand passes yes but a badge to wear on your clothes ....


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

jcp said:


> You could always buy a detailing world t-shirt , people would notice that alot more than a small badge


They would indeed, but would need to be ordered today at the latest to have a chance of being delivered by the weekend, but thanks for the shout anyway matey


----------

